# CD ROM in Gnome and KDE4 "not permission"



## coolmadmax (Feb 20, 2010)

I just install Gnome and Kde4 with 8.0 FreeBSD

When i try to open CD rom i get stuck and first message is about that i can't mount cd and i if i try again message is


```
DBus error orb.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not recive a reply
```

CD is total stuck i could not remove cd rom cdrom

Inside kde4 message tell me that i have not permission

Anyone know about this problem?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 20, 2010)

I think this link can help you
http://rhyous.com/2009/12/18/how-to-install-and-configure-a-freebsd-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde/


----------



## ZappyDaemon (Feb 20, 2010)

Please refer HAL FAQ in FreeBSD GNOME page.


----------

